# OEM R32 brake conversion and 17" Rims ??? possible??



## opzrabbit17 (Dec 26, 2008)

I wanted to up grade my MKV Rabbit to the 345mm R32 fron brakes. Does anyone know if i would still be able to use my 17in Rims?? I current have a set of 2001 Audi S4 17in rims.


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

They fit almost all of the OEM 17" VW/Audi rims (I run 16-spoke bicolors from an A3), but I dont know about the old Avus wheels.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I friend of mine was running some 17" Hubs with those brakes and it fitted fine!... Few mm left for some air!... LOL!

Cheers,

Beto


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*big brakes*

newer passats with fourmotion use the same brake setup as r32s and can be had with 17" wheels. not sure all will work.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

gmikel said:


> newer passats with fourmotion use the same brake setup as r32s and can be had with 17" wheels. not sure all will work.


+1, it also depends on the offset of the rim!


----------

